# Your Favorite Skyscrapers/Highrises in Canada



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

No poll since there are so many of them and we just don't have enough option for all the skyscrapers. So please just post your favorite ones and I will count it manually.


----------



## isaidso (Mar 21, 2007)

Hard to choose between Royal Bank Plaza, Commerce Courth North, Scotia Plaza, the Royal York, and Toronto-Dominion Centre. I'll go with that grand ole railway hotel.

*The Royal York*


----------



## Denjiro (Jun 18, 2012)

The Bow, Calgary.

The Bow: Calgary's New Skyline Symbol by njchow82, on Flickr

Absolute World, Mississauga.

Curvaceous by scilit, on Flickr

First Canadian Place, Toronto.








Source

Tour de la Bourse, Montréal.








Source


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Manual Life, Edmonton


Manulife Place by Ian McKenzie, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

The currently under construction Trump Tower, Vancouver


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Manitoba Hydro Place, Winnipeg


hydro vent windows by Adrian stoness, on Flickr


----------



## wino (Sep 8, 2009)

I like the Bow from Calgary as well.


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

So far, Calgary's Bow has 2 votes.


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

McCallum Centre Towers, Regina Sask.










http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:McCallum_Centre_Towers,_street.jpg


Regina skyline by dmoynihan39, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Scotia Plaza, Toronto









http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:Scotia_Plaza_2009.JPG


Scotia Plaza by drum118, on Flickr


----------



## KillerZavatar (Jun 22, 2010)

The Bow. but i think that with Toronto's boom my vote will change pretty soon once the beauties canada has still to offer in the future come to life


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

3 votes for Bow!


----------



## ThatOneGuy (Jan 13, 2012)

TD Center is the greatest International Modernist masterpiece, besides the old WTC


















































I also like First Canadian Place, Royal Bank Plaza and I.M. Pei's Commerce Court. All in Toronto, of course.

























If the Bow was less wide looking from the side view I would like it more. But the cladding on that one is great.


----------



## isaidso (Mar 21, 2007)

ThatOneGuy said:


> TD Centre is the greatest International Modernist masterpiece...


I agree. It's one of those buildings you appreciate 100 times more when you're standing in front of it. It's an absolute gem and a timeless design.


----------



## Ramako (Jan 30, 2008)

My favourite is Scotia Plaza.


----------



## master-chivas (Oct 31, 2011)

1000 de la gauchetiere, mtl


----------



## Archaean (Apr 27, 2013)

TD Centre by far. True Modernist buildings like that never become outdated (at least not from the outside).


----------



## Highcliff (May 4, 2006)

first canadian place
scotia plaza
commerce court west
the bow
td tower
bay adelaide centre west
suncor energy centre


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

So far, there are 3 votes for the Bow and two for the TD. 

I still haven't decided my most favorite yet. The Manual life tower in Edmonton could be easily my first choice if it was 100m taller. Standing at just over 150m tall it was built almost 30 years ago with a very clean and timeless design.


----------



## LadyAmanita (Oct 10, 2012)

Okay, here are my votes:
First Canadian Place
TD Center
Scotia Plaza
Commerce Court West


----------

